# political look-a-likes



## Pickman's model (Sep 20, 2005)

i'll start you off:

quint out of jaws and george galloway


----------



## Lock&Light (Sep 20, 2005)

I am very surprised that you thought of quint.


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 20, 2005)

I suppose Gorgeous George Galloway and that well-known smoothie Swiss Toni would be a good one.

Haven't got any piccies, but I've never seen the two together.


----------



## mk12 (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## oisleep (Sep 20, 2005)

sue townsend and lindsey german


----------



## mk12 (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## mk12 (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 20, 2005)

mattkidd12 said:
			
		

>



But which is which?


----------



## oisleep (Sep 20, 2005)

action man and chris bamberry


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## oisleep (Sep 20, 2005)

Pilgrim said:
			
		

> But which is which?



i'd sooner buy a car off swis toni than that other shifty looking fella


----------



## oisleep (Sep 20, 2005)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

>



do we have to guess who the looky-likey is?


----------



## mk12 (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## Stobart Stopper (Sep 20, 2005)

oisleep said:
			
		

> do we have to guess who the looky-likey is?


Give us a chance! I am looking for a certain pic!


----------



## DrRingDing (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## mk12 (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 20, 2005)

Lock&Light said:
			
		

> I am very surprised that you thought of quint.


i saw jaws on tv the other week and was much struck by the resemblence.


----------



## DrRingDing (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## mk12 (Sep 20, 2005)

Ironic, isn't it?


----------



## oisleep (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## oisleep (Sep 20, 2005)

mattkidd12 said:
			
		

>


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 20, 2005)

mattkidd12 said:
			
		

>



Rees can only dream of having that much credibility.


----------



## chooch (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## DrRingDing (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## Stobart Stopper (Sep 20, 2005)

chooch said:
			
		

>


----------



## audiotech (Sep 20, 2005)

I know, nothing like him.


----------



## soulman (Sep 20, 2005)

DoUsAFavour said:
			
		

>



 

Spooky!


----------



## blamblam (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## Phototropic (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## blamblam (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## rednblack (Sep 20, 2005)

lol @ icepick


----------



## blamblam (Sep 20, 2005)

rednblack said:
			
		

> lol @ icepick


That Demon Headmaster thing is fucking uncanny...


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2005)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

>


----------



## Phototropic (Sep 21, 2005)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

>



What the hell is Prescot doing in tthat picture


----------



## kea (Sep 21, 2005)

Phototropic said:
			
		

> What the hell is Prescot doing in tthat picture



The Locomotion, of course!
"you gotta swing your hii-iips now .."


----------



## Chuck Wilson (Sep 22, 2005)

oisleep said:
			
		

> action man and chris bamberry


----------



## Chuck Wilson (Sep 22, 2005)

Callinicos






Nutty professor


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## mk12 (Sep 22, 2005)

Chuck Wilson said:
			
		

> Callinicos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The bloke at the top looks a bit like Lee Evans, in my opinion.


----------



## Chuck Wilson (Sep 22, 2005)

mattkidd12 said:
			
		

> The bloke at the top looks a bit like Lee Evans, in my opinion.



Jerry Lewis son, a bit before your time? Used to be in 'comedy' with Dean Martin who was a famous singer .


----------



## mk12 (Sep 22, 2005)

Oh right. Not Jerry Lee Lewis? He liked them "before their time" didn't he?


----------



## Chuck Wilson (Sep 22, 2005)

mattkidd12 said:
			
		

> Oh right. Not Jerry Lee Lewis? He liked them "before their time" didn't he?



Traditional 'cultural' issue amongst folk the Southern USA distorted by British press.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## mk12 (Sep 22, 2005)

Chuck Wilson said:
			
		

> Traditional 'cultural' issue amongst folk the Southern USA distorted by British press.


 That told me.


----------



## cockneyrebel (Sep 23, 2005)

That John Rees one is brilliant....


----------



## knopf (Sep 23, 2005)

Cherie Blair


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm told I look like Charles Clarke - by my mother


----------



## Phototropic (Sep 23, 2005)

knopf said:
			
		

> Cherie Blair



Well deserved comparisson after she gave forced retriement to the Downing Street cat.


----------



## Epicurus (Sep 23, 2005)

That bloke called John Prescott looks very much like the guy who was The Undertakers manager back in the days of the WWF


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Sep 23, 2005)

mattkidd12 said:
			
		

> The bloke [Jerry Lewis] at the top looks a bit like Lee Evans, in my opinion.



Jerry Lewis plays Lee Evans' biological father in the much underated film 'Funny Bones'...makes you wonder?

Cheers - Louis Mac


----------



## Farseer (Sep 23, 2005)




----------



## blamblam (Sep 23, 2005)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

>


Ha ha that's great! 

[avoids lame speech impediment joke]


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Sep 23, 2005)

icepick said:
			
		

> [avoids lame speech impediment joke]


What? Welease Bwian!


----------



## blamblam (Sep 23, 2005)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> What? Welease Bwian!


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Sep 23, 2005)

You inbox is fill Icepick! Did you know?


----------



## Wilf (Sep 23, 2005)

Dunno how to post pictures   but the beardy bomber who was just returned to London looked mightily like Manchester City's cack handed goalie David James  

O hell - the faqs!... 'Alleged bomber'


----------



## mk12 (Sep 23, 2005)

> That bloke called John Prescott looks very much like the guy who was The Undertakers manager back in the days of the WWF


----------



## sihhi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Obvious one but...*


----------



## blamblam (Sep 24, 2005)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> You inbox is fill Icepick! Did you know?


Cleared!


----------



## Signal 11 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## Japey (Sep 25, 2005)

Why has nobody put captions.  I've not no idea who most of these people are   





William Hague






The brain


----------



## Japey (Sep 25, 2005)

Claire Short





An elephant's arse


----------



## Japey (Sep 25, 2005)

Mussolini





Burlusconi


----------



## silentNate (Sep 25, 2005)

sihhi said:
			
		

>


 Thats quite frightening really


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Oct 4, 2005)

Japey said:
			
		

> Mussolini
> 
> 
> 
> ...



spot on!


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 4, 2005)

sihhi said:
			
		

>



Shit! That's genuinely disturbing!


----------



## rednblack (Oct 4, 2005)

Idris2002 said:
			
		

> Shit! That's genuinely disturbing!



right i know who hugh hefner is, who's the other one?


----------



## Phototropic (Oct 4, 2005)

rednblack said:
			
		

> right i know who hugh hefner is, who's the other one?



Chomsky, though I cheated.


----------



## rednblack (Oct 4, 2005)

Phototropic said:
			
		

> Chomsky, though I cheated.



ok cheers


----------



## In Bloom (Oct 4, 2005)

Japey said:
			
		

>








Coincidence?


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 5, 2005)

If only they would use their powers for good and not for evil.


----------



## rebel warrior (Oct 5, 2005)

'The Raven' 






A Raven


----------



## rebel warrior (Oct 5, 2005)

Saddam Hussein






Christopher Hitchens


----------



## Herbert Read (Oct 5, 2005)

rebel warrior said:
			
		

> 'The Raven'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the raven is a personal friend of mine


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 5, 2005)

Jerry Cornelius is a personal friend of yours?


----------



## mk12 (Oct 11, 2005)

Hitler





Mr Fussy


----------



## Valve (Oct 14, 2005)

/ancient story
More than a dozen Saddam Hussein lookalikes have auditioned for the role of the former Iraqi leader in a forthcoming show in London's West End.

The show, which will open in June, is a satirical review based on the recent war with Iraq and the New World Order. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/arts/2991909.stm


----------



## blamblam (Oct 14, 2005)

And of course the classic:





Bremner





Ashdown


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Oct 14, 2005)

That's a good one, Icepick!


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Oct 14, 2005)

While reluctant to feed Mr Model's obsession - does he have loads of George Galloway cuttings up on his wall, like the stalkers do in psycho movies? - I should actually point out (as I have done on the Books forum) that Quint from Jaws is a lookalike for Harold Pinter.


----------



## blamblam (Oct 23, 2005)

Thing





Mowlam

(RIP)


----------



## grogwilton (Oct 23, 2005)

.


----------



## Signal 11 (Oct 23, 2005)

^Michael Jackson..........^Cherie Blair


----------



## DJ Squelch (Oct 26, 2005)

I think i posted this on urban75 before somewhere ..






Nick Robinson






Judge Jules


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## DJ Squelch (Oct 26, 2005)

Ned Flanders





John Bolton


----------

